# Bottecchia



## flatland4x4 (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about eighties Bottecchias? I picked up an '85 Bottecchia in pretty good shape for 300 bucks of ebay. It's got lots of newer parts on it. I am new to road biking and figured I should buy an older steel frame rather than a new aluminum one. Just wondering if This is a decent bike? Also, where do I find more info on it? Thankx


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

flatland4x4 said:


> Does anybody know anything about eighties Bottecchias? I picked up an '85 Bottecchia in pretty good shape for 300 bucks of ebay. It's got lots of newer parts on it. I am new to road biking and figured I should buy an older steel frame rather than a new aluminum one. Just wondering if This is a decent bike? Also, where do I find more info on it? Thankx


Try posting in the Retro Forum..You'll probably get a better reply


----------

